# driving to lanzarote



## francisbl

can any 1 please help i was wondering if i drive from england to lanzarote many thanks


----------



## jojo

francisbl said:


> can any 1 please help i was wondering if i drive from england to lanzarote many thanks



If you are simply visiting you need to drive down to Cadiz and get on a ferry, although I dont know how often it runs throughout the winter, If you're planning to keep your car there, you'll need to get it matriculated. This may help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/2818-taking-own-car-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Only if you have a submarine


----------



## JoCatalunya

Or a very long snorkel.

Google direct ferries.co.uk for routes etc on ferries along with times for sailing, hope this helps.


----------



## Alcalaina

The Cadiz-Lanzarote ferry runs once a week, all year round, It is run by Acciona. It takes about 36 hours and is not cheap.


----------



## 90199

The ferry from Cadiz takes *18 hours*, I think the cost is 500€ for two people, cabin and car.

There is also a ferry from Portmau in Portugal to the Canary Islands, I have been told that this is a lot cheaper than the one from Cadiz, it is run by Armas 

Timetables | Naviera Armas

Also here is the link for Transmediterranea 
ACCIONA Trasmediterránea.Ferries a Baleares, Estrecho, Canarias.


----------



## jojo

I think the OP is planning to look around with a view to living there eventually. Sounds like he'll be better off hiring a car maybe?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> The ferry from Cadiz takes *18 hours*, I think the cost is 500€ for two people, cabin and car.
> 
> There is also a ferry from Portmau in Portugal to the Canary Islands, I have been told that this is a lot cheaper than the one from Cadiz, it is run by Armas
> 
> Timetables | Naviera Armas
> 
> Also here is the link for Transmediterranea
> ACCIONA Trasmediterránea.Ferries a Baleares, Estrecho, Canarias.


Is this wrong then? Have they bought a faster boat?



> Acciona Trasmediterranea operate 1 crossing weekly from Cadiz to Arrecife, with an approximate crossing time of *32 hours and 30 minutes*.
> 
> Ferries to Arrecife - Ferry Crossings | Book Cheap Ferries to Arrecife Online


----------



## 90199

It is me, I must be wrong, sorry.

It is a day and a half, a distance of 680 miles would be a speed of about 20 land miles per hour, that sounds about right for a traditional ferry. A fast cat would do it in about 18 hours.


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> A fast cat would do it in about 18 hours.


----------



## dianasmith

Driving to Lanzarote would not be a good idea, it is expensive and takes ages.

If you are thinking about going there to live, you are better selling your UK registered car and getting a runaround there, as the cost of importing a car can be high.

If, on the otherhand, you are only going on holiday, it would be much simpler to hire a car.


----------



## mrypg9

dianasmith said:


> Driving to Lanzarote would not be a good idea, it is expensive and takes ages.
> 
> If you are thinking about going there to live, you are better selling your UK registered car and getting a runaround there, as the cost of importing a car can be high.
> 
> If, on the otherhand, you are only going on holiday, it would be much simpler to hire a car.



I'm sure you're right...but as the OP asked the question almost a year ago, I guess he's got there by now, even if it took ages!!


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I'm sure you're right...but as the OP asked the question almost a year ago, I guess he's got there by now, even if it took ages!!


let's hope so!!


:welcome: dianasmith, btw


----------

